

The Mysterious Smell of Moondust (2006) - CrazedGeek
http://science1.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2006/30jan_smellofmoondust/

======
foldor
> "NASA plans to send people back to the moon in 2018, and they'll stay much
> longer than Apollo astronauts did. The next generation will have more time
> and better tools to tackle the mystery."

Oh how I wish that was still true...

